# Postleitzahlen Algorithmus



## kiril_valev (24. Sep 2008)

Hallo!

Mir ist grad folgendes in den Sinn gekommen: Ich will einen Algorithmus der mir aus einer PLZ das Bundesland berechnet. Man könnte sich ne Liste mit allen PLZ runterladen und dann vergleichen, aber das macht doch keinen Spaß 

Deswegen frage ich hier nach einpaar Denkanstößen. Ich hab mir sowas wie einen Suchbaum vorgestellt. Oder einer Liste, welche wiederrum aus Listen besteht und jedes Objekt hat eine Zahl...


----------



## Gast2 (24. Sep 2008)

Moin,



			
				kiril_valev hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir ist grad folgendes in den Sinn gekommen: Ich will einen Algorithmus der mir aus einer PLZ das Bundesland berechnet. Man könnte sich ne Liste mit allen PLZ runterladen und dann vergleichen, aber das macht doch keinen Spaß


wenn Du nicht suchen (iterieren) willst, dann bleibt Dir nur SQL, Prolog oder eine andere Sprache dieser Generation



> Deswegen frage ich hier nach einpaar Denkanstößen. Ich hab mir sowas wie einen Suchbaum vorgestellt. Oder einer Liste, welche wiederrum aus Listen besteht und jedes Objekt hat eine Zahl...


also willst Du doch suchen (?!) ... versuch mal Dein Glück mit einer Hashtable ... ist zwar auch Iterieren, macht aber das Framework schon für Dich

hand, mogel


----------



## Gast (24. Sep 2008)

Eine Liste mit Postleitzahlen musst du dir so oder so runterladen. Woher willst du sonst die Zuordnung Aachen <=> 52062 bekommen. Und das sind halt klassische key value Paare.


----------



## foobar (24. Sep 2008)

Zur Prüfung von Bankleitzahlen und Kontonummern gibt es bereits öffentliche Webservices. Vielleicht gibt es sowas ja auch für PLZs.


----------



## kiril_valev (24. Sep 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Liste mit Postleitzahlen musst du dir so oder so runterladen. Woher willst du sonst die Zuordnung Aachen <=> 52062 bekommen. Und das sind halt klassische key value Paare.



Nicht umbedingt. Mir gehts ja nicht um Städte sondern um Bundesländer. Da kann man auch mit den ersten beiden Ziffern einer PLZ gut arbeiten. Nur in manchen Grenzgebieten wirds happig.


----------



## Ariol (24. Sep 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postleitzahl_(Deutschland)#Liste_der_Postleitregionen_Deutschland


Ne ganze Menge Grenzgebiete, oder?


----------



## SlaterB (24. Sep 2008)

wer kam denn auf die geniale Idee, die Postleitzahlen überlappend zu setzen?  :?


----------



## Ariol (24. Sep 2008)

Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die erste Ziffer der fünfstelligen Postleitzahl bezeichnet die Zone (und damit den Verkehrsflughafen, ab dem die Post ausgeliefert wird), die zweite Ziffer die Region (die ersten beiden Ziffern heißen daher oft Postleitregion oder Leitregion; meist im Gegenuhrzeigersinn vom Zentralort aus fortlaufend – beginnend im Süden). In den Postleitregionen sind alle die Postleitgebiete zusammengefasst, welche die gleichen beiden Anfangsziffern haben.
> 
> Innerhalb dieser Leitregionen sind Nummernbereiche zwischen 20 und 200 Nummern für Leitbereiche vergeben, worin jeder Gemeinde ein Nummernbereich zugeordnet wird, beginnend mit dem Hauptort des Leitbereichs. Danach wurde teilweise nach Einwohnerzahl, teilweise alphabetisch weiterverteilt. Im Nummernbereich einer Gemeinde sind die niedrigsten Nummern für Postlagerausgaben (Postfächer), die Nummern danach für Großempfänger und die höchsten Nummern für Zustellbezirke vergeben. Leitbereiche sind wichtig für die Zustellung von Massenbriefsendungen (z. B. „Infopost“).


----------



## kiril_valev (25. Sep 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wer kam denn auf die geniale Idee, die Postleitzahlen überlappend zu setzen?  :?



ich glaub das ist auch historisch bedingt


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Sep 2008)

kiril_valev hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich glaub das ist auch _historisch_ bedingt





			
				wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Einführung eines einheitlichen Systems *
> 
> 1990 stand die Post vor dem Problem,



Und 1990 gilt jetzt schon als _historisch_?  :shock: 

Mann, bin ich alt geworden...


----------



## Landei (25. Sep 2008)

> ich glaub das ist auch historisch bedingt



Stimmt, Deutschland war schon immer das Land der Kleinstaaterei...


----------



## DP (25. Sep 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zur Prüfung von Bankleitzahlen und Kontonummern gibt es bereits öffentliche Webservices. Vielleicht gibt es sowas ja auch für PLZs.



jau, hier: http://opengeodb.hoppe-media.com/


----------



## Ariol (27. Sep 2008)

http://www.lueftungsnet.de/programmieren/orte_sql.html


----------

